

New Java Security kills lots of online games and emulators - ppeccin

With the new Java Security update, lots of online games and emulators that use the platform just stopped working. Only projects that are still alive with new versions of the software to include full support for the new protocols will still work.<p>javatari.org is an example. It is a multiplayer Atari 2600 Emulator, and is the only Java based Atari emulator that we found working as of today...
======
k3oni
Does changing the security level in Java Settings change anything, or is this
directly related to protocols being removed?

------
gkarness
That's a good emulator! It is a pity to know that many good projects will just
die.

------
a3voices
A prime example of 'code rot'.

